# fuel injector must knows



## Moms93NissanMaxSOHC (Dec 15, 2008)

I just got done, doing my fuel injector install in my 93 max (for the second time), and with great success (the second time).

First, a common issue, those peskey different color dots on the injectors: The Nissan dealer I work with has had many issues with these injectors and had often blamed those dots. They talked with a few nissan engineers about these recuring problems with the installations, the nissan engineers said that there is NO obvious difference between the two, just a VERY minor difference in jetting for different altitudes, not enough to make any noticable difference in how the car would run. aka: The different dots ARE interchangable.

Second, on the instalation, (This is where I messed up) when the injector is installed, you must lubricate the O-rings with grease (NOT motor oil, it dries out the seals), and twist the injector back and forth as you push it in.
My problem was that I shoved the injector in strait and dry, when you do that it is very easy to roll the lower O-ring out of place so it can't seal, dumping gas into the cylinder constantly. This created my excessively rich condition, and horrible idle charictaristics. 

Now to do it: Its not too bad to change the injector (once), however, you will need the 2 upper intake gaskets at a minimum, the other possible issue I had was most of the rubber under the hood is very hard and prone to crack if moved and twisted. I ended up replacing 2 vacume lines, but i only raised the upper plenum, I did not remove it as it is not nessicary, just wedge a 4x4 block of wood under it. Remember where all the bolts came from, and torque the two upper intake parts to 14-16 ft-lbs. I also recomend for a little extra peace of mind, hook a vacume gauge to the intake to check for good engine vacume.

I wish I could have read all of this prior to replacing my injector, so I hope this has helped you.

Please let me know by post,
Craig


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

don't you think that if the dots on the 93/4 injectors were interchangeable that they would have superseded them to one part #?
89-92 had that done, because it was switchable in one direction, but not the other.


----------



## Moms93NissanMaxSOHC (Dec 15, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> don't you think that if the dots on the 93/4 injectors were interchangeable that they would have superseded them to one part #?
> 89-92 had that done, because it was switchable in one direction, but not the other.


I think they would, but like the engineers told the dealership, the injectors are different, but still interchangeable

My nissan has all green dots, except the one yellow in #1 cylinder, and it runs perfectly smooth, truthfully, way better than I expected it to. Nissan told me they interchange them in all year vehicles without problems, so it should have worked even if I had all yellow and one green(Of course, I have not done this myself so I dont know).


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the dealer didn't talk to engineers, they at best talked to some guy in "tech support".
there is a difference, do you really think that they would stock 2 part #s for no reason?
:rotz:


----------

